# Media Room coming offline



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been hesitating writing this post for awhile. I guess my own subconscious was unwilling to start this
journey with me.

I have to take me room offline down to the gunnels. Apparently there is a cracked sewer/outflow pipe directly under the poured slab of my basement. So they are going to have to cut and jackhammer right in the middle of my finished basement to get to it.

But that is just the half of it. When we ran the pipe camera we couldn't see past the break. My gut tells me that there is probably another problem further down the line. Which means they may need to replace the whole line all the way to the sewer main in the street.

UGH!!!

I have to keep reminding myself that this can be a chance to redo the room and make some changes I wish I had done in the beginning. The room I want is waiting on the other side of this adventure.

I'll be sure to start a photo journal of the whole experience:

Some of the things I would live to improve in the new room:

Desired improvements

[ ]Better Insulate between concrete floor and carpet
[ ]Run rear sub lines 
[ ]Add in ductless split AC for cooling and heat
[ ]Cannibalize home office area 
[ ]Re-Label patch panel
[ ]Sound Insulate floor above
[ ]Add in columns and sconce lighting?
[ ]Panel entire walls
[ ]Upgrade to M80s 
[ ]Add in second row of Poangs
[ ]Get rid of weight lifting equipment 
[ ]Pull up carpet going down to theater and redo steps


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I feel your pain! But as least you know it's a broken pipe. Insurance covers broken pipes & the cost of the refinish. Look at it like you are getting an upgrade at a discount.:sn:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I hope that the pipework goes well for you and I look forward to seeing your new and improved basement.


----------



## TheGimp (Jan 27, 2015)

Oooo, and I thought a little ground seepage was bad.

My sympathies and best wishes for the repairs/remodeling.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. They are jackhammering the slab right now and it is 83dB in the living room above!

I definitely need to put in some kind of sound insulation between the floor and the ceiling below. Not sure if anything would deaden a jackhammer though.

I will follow up with some additional pics once they let me downstairs to take a look. Here are some from
last week:

http://imgur.com/a/oFsr4


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I went downstairs to take a quick look and here's
what it looks like:



















So... I went back up stairs.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

mpompey said:


> I have to keep reminding myself that this can be a chance to redo the room and make some changes I wish I had done in the beginning. The room I want is waiting on the other side of this adventure.
> 
> I'll be sure to start a photo journal of the whole experience:





mpompey said:


> I went downstairs to take a quick look and here's
> what it looks like:
> 
> < SNIP...see images above... <SNIP>
> ...


They say: "A picture's worth a thousand words." 
For your picture's, at least half those words should be: "I applaud your positive attitude."


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

hope the problem is concentrated there where the cut out is and they can just splice in a piece with couplers,this will keep you busy for a bit,but as you said you will get to change some things around.
best of luck.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Okay, so here we are 7 hours later.

My main line out to the sewer service is "bellied" and pitching backward.

So they've been able to fix the main issue that brought them out. But with
the floor already opened up, it may sense to just replace the line all the
way out to the street, put in a new trap, vent pipe, etc.

In for a penny, in for a pound.

I've updated the album but here is a couple of quick pics:










Running the pipe camera


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

tuff news butt better to fix it right the first time.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Once this project is done I'm pouring myself a couple of fingers of Jameson's!

...
MP


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

I too had a utility redo when I started my HT but nothing like this! At least once this part is done you'll know you've taken care of a potentially very messy situation! LOL yes, the pun was intended.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

LOL!

I know. I keep telling myself that over and over again. Week after next is the real work when they open a trench through the entire room to put in the pipe busting head and new pipe to the sewer connection in the street.

But at least I can rest assured that there will be no sewer pipe problems to show up in the future.

I plan to do a youtube walkthrough today to show you guys what I'm currently thinking about the room. But would love to hear you guys comments.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

So in an effort to keep myself positive and balanced, I'm trying to imagine
what this room could look like back together.

Here is a layout of the room I did in SketchUp a while back. I don't think the chairs are properly to scale
in this diagram. I used the short wall (100" wide" for the screen, speakers, etc.










Because of the weird shape I couldn't do alot else. The room is about 20' long and 13.5' wide at it's widest point. You'll see it better in the video link below.

So I'm looking for ideas. I'm currently thinking of getting rid of the home office area (Desk, bookcase, etc) and maybe adding a raised area for a second row of chairs. But I am interested in what you more experienced guys could offer.

Video walk through of the room as it currently is:

https://youtu.be/YE_eqdGOHOE

TIA


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

That is definitely one of the oddest shaped rooms I've seen to be made into an HT. I didn't watch the video though. What's your ceiling height?


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

It's 78" from the slab to the ceiling tiles.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Media Room coming offline (Update)*

Media Room Offline (Week 3)

Here is a link to the new photo album:

http://imgur.com/a/ovFiD

I figured I'd give you guys a quick update. Contractors are currently digging
up the rest of my basement. I've posted a new album of Week 3's work, but 
here are some quick pics:

Room emptied out:










My "helper" reading comic books he found:










Contractors showing up this morning:










Backhoe at work...










Highlights of the last 2 weeks:

Room has been completely emptied
Equipment has been placed in storage
Contractors have begun digging the trench to pipe burst my sewer line

Stay tuned for the next thrilling chapter. Same Bat-Time, same Bat-Channel!


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Week 5 Update:

All plumbing work has been completed.
I'm in the process of cleaning walls and acoustic tiles (3/4 finished)
Waiting for State Farm field agent to come out and inspect for the claim. 

So I'm basically in a holding pattern until they get out here.

One thing I am looking to do this week is rent a floor prep machine and grind/sand down cement patch area left by the plumbers. Right now it is a small but noticeable hump in an otherwise flat slab. I know dricore will not lie flat over it.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Excellent! Bet it feels good to have that all buttoned up! Need help planning out the new space?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd call the plumber and tell him to come grind it down flat. They need to finish the job they started, not leave it like that! Unless you are getting a brother-in-law deal or something. Are they an unknown subcontractor that your contractor hired, if so, you can tell him that they need to come back & finish the job. The concrete will grind down pretty easy while its still green. Pea gravel is much harder if that is in it.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

mpompey said:


> Week 5 Update:
> 
> All plumbing work has been completed.
> I'm in the process of cleaning walls and acoustic tiles (3/4 finished)
> ...


I love the color you chose for your walls! :5stars:


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks I believe the color is called Manzanita from Home Depot. I wanted something different.

This project is going to take longer than I wanted. I just have to remind myself to be patient and do things right this time.

My internal schedule is back up by July 1.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Tonto that is a good point. I never thought to call them back out. They hired a different crew for the side walk out front that looks better than the concrete in my house.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I definitely could use all the help and advice regarding the room.
Here are my current lists of To-Dos as it relates to this room:


Cleaning/Dusting (In Progress)
Re-do/new A/V wiring (In progress)
New Electrical Circuits Work (In Progress)
Insurance Adjuster site visit (Holding Pattern)
Split Ductless AC Install
Roxul Sound treatment
Replace wood paneling with sheet rock
Paint and Seal Floor
Re-Carpeting
Add theater seats
Re-install equipment
Moving servers to garage
Purge Phase
Re-design Bathroom
Cleaning/Organizing Garage
Add in additional Acoustic Paneling

So as I move through each I'm sure I'll be looking for perspectives and feedback.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

mpompey said:


> Tonto that is a good point. I never thought to call them back out.


You're welcome! Finding good subcontractors can be challenging. You have to check everything & get after them. Most people let stuff slide & it winds up costing them later. Those guys definatly need to get back & finish their patch. Needs to be perfect. Have they been paid yet?


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes they've been paid already of course.

I will reach back out and have them come and grind the patch back down.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Technically it's the contractor that has to call them back. He hired them, & their fee comes out of his budget. He has to provide a satisfactory job, even if it includes paying someone else to come finish the job. If you get involved, you will be assuming some responsability. Trust me, let him handle it. Bring him in there & identify it as a problem & tell him this is not acceptable. He will get it done.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

mpompey said:


> Thanks I believe the color is called Manzanita from Home Depot. I wanted something different.
> 
> This project is going to take longer than I wanted. I just have to remind myself to be patient and do things right this time.
> 
> My internal schedule is back up by July 1.


They always do take longer... Just be patient, and you will be rewarded when it is complete. Don't do like I did though, and start testing out the equipment before the room is done... It has been 9 months now, and almost nothing has been done except for enjoying the almost completed HT.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Latest updates from week 5:










Still a mess...










Bought some new chairs for the future...










Pulled down paneling to find all kinds of garbage
behind the walls.










Sheetrocking the section for new patch panels

The rest of the album on Imgur: http://imgur.com/a/bvkdX


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Week 6 Updates:

True to form, any renovation in an old house turns into Residential
Archaeology. This latest week was no exception. Me and the electrician
found so many things that were beyond code it was amazing. Well they
are fixed now, and my room's electrics are separated and upgraded 
from the old wiring in the house.

Highlights of this last week:


Separated the room's circuits from the rest of the house
Replaced all outlets with new 20A outlets and wiring
Added in new sub panels for rear sub locations
Added in dedicated outlets and line for A/V rack and projector
Finished new patch panel section

Week 6 web album: http://imgur.com/a/KAKHX

A few choice pics:










Old outlet box was installed with plaster and adhesive if you can believe it.











Old junction box old wires and an actual splice!











Brand new 20A outlets and rear sub panel











Test fitting patch panel into place


----------



## TheGimp (Jan 27, 2015)

Looking good mpompey, hope you get it smoothed out and back on track.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I'll say! This is MUCH more ambitious than anything I've heard of for a two-channel system (and not because of the difference in system complexity). It seems to me that HT enthusiasts go to greater lengths in the pursuit of a quality experience.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

BlueRockinLou said:


> I'll say! This is MUCH more ambitious than anything I've heard of for a two-channel system (and not because of the difference in system complexity). It seems to me that HT enthusiasts go to greater lengths in the pursuit of a quality experience.


Thanks, I can't wait until its all done. But I keep telling myself "Big things have small beginnings."
My goal is to have this room back up and ready by July.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Week 7 & 8 Updates:

Nothing happened week 7 as I was out of town for work.
So unfortunately I couldn't do much work on the room
during that week.

Week 8


Tested continuity of the new patch panels
Replaced all bare wire connections with banana plugs
Labeled patch panel jacks
removed old pot lights and associated 14/2 cable
New IR Repeater run to the projector mount


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Updates from Week 9:

Week 9 Updates:


 Ran new IR flasher lead from projector mount to A/V Patch panel location
 Removed the rest of the old pot lights
 Installed Roxul Safe and Sound between ceiling joists
 Sprayed Great Stuff in all joist gaps in party wall

Got some decent work on the room done this week, between
everything else going on. Trying to catch up for the two weeks
I missed. Still shooting for coming back online sometime in
July. But my gut tells me it will probably be in August when
everything is finalized.

As always, here are some pics...










Me impersonating Bane!










Loading up the SUV...










Insulation going up...










The IR flasher panel I forgot to run earlier...

The rest of the week's album: http://imgur.com/a/bGqFP


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

*Media Room coming offline - Week 20 Update*

Week 20 Update:

Let me first start off by apologizing. When all of this work kicked off in my 
room, I had every intention of documenting the process eacyh step of the way.
That is until life showed up. So much has happened this summer outside of my
room.


My Mother-in-Law lost her battle with Alzheimer's
An impromptu family reunion at my house
New work initiative in another city 
Surgery for my youngest
Family Reunion/Vacation in NY
Surgery for me

So through these and many other things I've been working on my room. Just not
doing a ton of documenting. But here are some of the pics that show the progress
so far. It should be back in business by this weeked.

Highlights:

Week 10

Finished sound insulation between all ceiling joists
Insurance adjuster finally came out to review work. (FINALLY!)


Week 11

Painted and replaced old drop ceiling tiles
Re-hung ceiling grids









Removing old ceiling tiles...









Painting new tiles...









New tiles and grid going up...



Week 12

Pulled rough in wiring for light locations, junction boxes, etc
Installed new CAT5 runs from jacks in the room to new server location in garage
Run CAT5 to the garage from main switch in Living Room for Connectivity









Rough in wiring for recessed lights...


Week 13

Installed new ceiling recessed lighting
Installed and tested new Lutron remote dimmer
Touch up paint on ceiling and grid
Sheet rocked vertical stack w/ access panel











Week 14
Contacted HVAC companies for bids/proposals for ductless split units for the house

Week 15

Installed new outlets in server rack location in the garage
2nd HVAC company walkthrough and inspection

Week 16 

New baseboard trim & corner molding in the room
Clear out space in garage for new server rack
Add in additional Access Point to boost wifi coverage
Selected HVAC company for dual Mitsubishi system

Week 17

Grinding floor patch with HEPA filters in shop vac for dust control
New concrete steps from garage into the basement
Remove ceiling panels and a recessed light for HVAC install


Week 18

HVAC install
Reinstall ceiling panels and recessed light
New shelves in A/V rack
Sheet Rock, patch, panel condenser pump area









Preparing to paint drywall and install access panels...










Ductless unit installed...


Week 19

Paint new drywall
Remove dust covers
Built new server rack
New bulb for projector
New blackout trim for screen/Reinforce back of screen/ Hang screen
Paint walls/Trim
Reinstall acoustic panels
reinstall projector









Fresh paint going up...









Homemade server rack...









Getting acoustic panels out of storage...


Week 20

Order new server for ESXI/Virtual hosts
Paint and seal basement floor









Painting and sealing the floor...









The second half of the floor sealed and painted...

This Saturday carpets and seats go back in with Sunday
set for calibration and enjoyment.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Media Room coming offline - Week 20 Update*

A lot of progress! People don't realize how much effort goes into a theater untill they do it themselves. Can be very time consuming....fun, but not a fast project.:T


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

looking better than ever! great to see you back in the game,it's been a tough 4 months here as well,things will never be the same.but life goes on.looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

moparz10 said:


> looking better than ever! great to see you back in the game,it's been a tough 4 months here as well,things will never be the same.but life goes on.looking forward to seeing more.


Thanks I appreciate it. Should have more pics this weekend after carpet and chairs go in. 

I bough some champagne to celebrate with once chairs go in and room gets calibrated. I'm going to call the room complete for the most part. Still need to build some side tables for the front row and platform for the 2nd, but the room will be back in a state where I can sit down and enjoy it so that is good for me.

...
MP


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Week 21 Updates

I'm within spitting distance of the finish line for this project.
I can actually use the room the now for the most part and enjoy it
a handful of small items remain on the to do list, build riser platform
for 2nd row of chairs, build stain transducer mount for new chairs in
front, build smaller sound panel to replace the ones taken up by 
A/C unit.

Highlights of this past week:


Laid in carpet in the room
Connected all A/V gear
Assembled new front row chairs
Initial calibration of speakers/room
Built test bracket for transducer
Added in 8 port gigabit switch to A/V rack

Here are some pics...









Putting in the carpet squares...










Initial calibration...










New chairs, 2nd calibration










Test bracket for transducer...


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

*Week 23 & 23 Updates*

Hey guys, I'm about 2 weeks out from the finish line.

The last 2 weeks saw me doing some ancillary work related
to the room rebuild but not directly in it.

* Cleaning out the Garage
* Washing Machine Repair

*Labor Day Weekend: The Garage Clean Out*
1. I had to reorganize and purge my garage. It had become
such a mess over these past 5 months










I basically emptied everything out to the bare walls. 
Or as my 8 year old said, "Daddy, you put our
business in the street!" 










But I figured if I could get the stuff out of the garage
my own hesitance to bring any of that stuff back in should
help me purge. So I started at sunrise and worked until
sunset. I'm sure my neighbors thought I had lost my mind.

And of course the kids who should have been helping startng 
playing with all the lost and old toys they forgot they had. 
They even got a good street hockey game going with my 
neighbors kids, but managed to stay out the way.

But 3 garbage cans, 9 contractor bags, 1 trip to Salvation
Army, and 1 to the City Dump and I can say significant progress
was made.










Now that my garage was cleaned out I was ready to finally empty
the storage unit and build the riser platform. NOPE! Washing
machine goes out in the back room. The Direct Drive coupler
broke, so I had a washing machine hulk sitting in the back
of my room until the replacement part came in. I was still 
able to use the room but I couldn't build the riser because
of the washing machine. 10 days later the part finally arrives. 
Fixed it last night so this weekend I will begin the riser work 
and final touches to the room.

Stay Tuned.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

*Getting ready to build Riser for rear seats*

Now that the washing machine is fixed and out of the room I can begin on
the riser. I found a really good article on building a multi-function riser on
audioholics. (http://www.audioholics.com/diy-audio/multifunction-theater-seat-riser.

So my rear seats are currently 2 Ikea Poangs. These used to be the main chairs in my room but recently were relieved of duty when I got my new leather chairs and Ottomans. I'm planning a 2 + 2 configuration for my 
room. Was going to do a 2 + 3 but it would have been really tight. Current plans are building a platform using that is 60"L x 64"W. 










Hand drawn schematic


I plan on filling each cavity 3/4 with Safe n Sound by Roxul. The poangs have transducers installed already so I'm not really worried about decoupling the platform with the rubber joist isolators for improved tactile response. Current plan is to put in 1 1/2" ports in each joist cavity and have the whole thing function to help tame room response.

As far as finishing the platform, I'm thinking of painting the sides the same color as the wall and adding trim the same color as the trim in the room and putting carpet tiles on the top. I'd finish the top with some wood trim to make everything nice and neat. But I am open to ideas.

Here are some pics as always...










Hitting up Home Depot...










Loading up the SUV...










My helper "terrorizing" ants instead of helping...


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

*Building platform for second row...*

I got some time in building in the platform for the second
row of chairs. Major lesson learned: Cut my own wood! 
As you can see from the pics I ended up having to trim 
some spare scraps because the guy at Home Depot did not 
cut my wood correctly. He was supposed to cut 8 rectangles
30 X 32 out of 3 sheets of 3/4 inch plywood. (3 + 3 + 2) 
The guy on cut 3 correctly and 5 he completely jacked up 
the others. Going over on 2 and going under on 3. 

Arrghhh!

Lesson learned. Next time I need a sheet cut, I'll use them
to just break it down and I'll do the final cuts once I get
home. Part of my problem is that my SUV can't fit a half
of plywood in it. I could always rent one of those Home 
Depot pickup trucks and bring the full sheet home and 
break it down myself.

Anyway here are the pics...









Spraypainting the port holes...









Laying out the wood...









Starting assembly...









Frame completed...









Installing first layer of OSB...









Mismatched wood thanks to Home Depot...









Flipped over and ready to fill with Roxul...









Opening the "Rotten Cotton"...









Laying in the Roxul...









3/4 stuffed with Roxul...









3/4 of the way done...









Testing it out with a Poang...

Next step is installing trim work and painting sides.
Will probably go with carpet tiles on the top.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I"M FINALLY FINISHED!!!










Actually I was finished about 2 weeks ago during the last week of September.
But I've really been spending time enjoying the room. It sounds so much 
better. I'm sure the bass trap built into the platform, moving the subs, and 
getting rid of the home theater and strength training equipment helped.
There are a few lingering tasks that I would like to do, ie build side tables
for the front rows. But I'm marking this job as DONE! Sorry I have no pics
or me drinking the champagne. But trust me, it felt good.










I have to thank everyone for their advice and encouragement during this whole
process. When this began in April I never knew how much work it would entail and
how much I would end up learning. When you compared what the room looked like
in April to now.









Back in April...


Here are the pics for the last significant phase of work which was building the 
platform. At some point I do plan on replacing those Poangs with the same kind
of chairs as the front row. But since the kids sit back there now, who cares
what they are. 

Enjoy the pics:

After having the kids sit in the chairs they had trouble seeing over the tops of the
chairs in front. The Poangs sit a few inches lower than the new chairs. So I figured
why not make another step up. I had plenty of leftover wood, plywood, and ROXUL.









Building out frame work of the second step up...









Dry fitting Poangs on second level...









Testing things with one of the kids...









Attaching trim to the base...









Going around the corner...









Adding second row of trim around plywood tops...









Painting Decora plates for banana jacks for transducers...









Installing banana jack/binding posts...









Priming base and trim...









Carefully painting sides...









Carefully painting trim...









Painting finished, just a bit of touch up left...









Modding project box for additional banana jacks...









[Jacks for front row installed...]









Jacks for back row...









Had to get a different set of carpet tiles for the platform...









Carpet tiles going down...









Carpeting complete...









Finished line!

It feels so good to be done!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great! 

One question...did you think about using a holesaw on the front of the stage so it would work as a bass trap?:T:T


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> One question...did you think about using a holesaw on the front of the stage so it would work as a bass trap?:T:T


Yes I did. If you look at the pics the spots where there is black spraypaint on the front of the levels are
where the holes are. I put a hole in each joist cavity. Each cavity is stuffed 3/4 full with Roxul Safe & Sound. 

When I was going through the work I didn't think it would have an impact. I couldn't have been more wrong once it was complete. The room sounds better, not so boomy I guess. I need to do a REW sweep and compare before and after.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

mpompey said:


> Yes I did. If you look at the pics the spots where there is black spraypaint on the front of the levels are
> where the holes are. I put a hole in each joist cavity. Each cavity is stuffed 3/4 full with Roxul Safe & Sound.
> 
> When I was going through the work I didn't think it would have an impact. I couldn't have been more wrong once it was complete. The room sounds better, not so boomy I guess. I need to do a REW sweep and compare before and after.


Great... I saw the black paint...just never saw the holes.:T:T

How did you cover the holes... Did you use grill cloth?


----------

